# Tennessee shoot



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Will be around Madison county Tennessee near June or July. Dates are TBD yet rules are simple.

10$ entry fee
Any fork
10m competition 
1, 2, and 3rd place winners
No "extras" like sights and lasers
Dimps and pins are allowed 
3/8 inch steel only (provided)
Need some custom frames for prizes 
Prizes can be shipped to me
I will take them to the shoot 
Simpleshot is a big help here

Ideas for food and prizes are suggested below. Any body interested can tell me in a pm or below.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Always interested in a Slingshot shoot. Though, what is happening in life is a factor.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Sounds very cool


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I'm interested. Hopefully the dates will work out.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

So, what's up with 3/8" only?


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Jaximus said:


> So, what's up with 3/8" only?


It is going to be provided and keeps everything uniform so that there isn't a huge array of ammo to pick up and sort out.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

This piques my interest. I am making the ECST this year so hope this is not right on top of it so that I can go to both


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

truthornothing said:


> This piques my interest. I am making the ECST this year so hope this is not right on top of it so that I can go to both


Tell me when the exact will be and where you got mine also. Still working on a date I have a few in mind but will be when school is out


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

First weekend in June I think


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great job Gabeb! Shoots like this are great for the sport!


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Flatband said:


> Great job Gabeb! Shoots like this are great for the sport!


You interested?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man, I would love to make all the shoots Bud, but the wife is sick and I have some problems in that area also, so I have to stay close to home. I'll be there in spirit for sure! Hope you get a good group!


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Flatband said:


> Man, I would love to make all the shoots Bud, but the wife is sick and I have some problems in that area also, so I have to stay close to home. I'll be there in spirit for sure! Hope you get a good group!


Really sorry to hear that. Best wishes to her.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

good to see more events along with the midwest shoot


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Is there a new midwest shoot? Because MJ isn't putting one on this year..


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

OHHHH MANNNNNNN. I used to live near Jackson!! Back in the wild 1970's. Riding in the back of an El Camino.... Folks had 10 acres in Beech Bluff....


----------



## kpla51 (Oct 19, 2014)

I have two that are in, we are out at fort campbell KY, Any word on the date yet?


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

kpla51 said:


> I have two that are in, we are out at fort campbell KY, Any word on the date yet?


I'm sorry but not at the moment, I'm down for almost anywhere in TN but all the locations I have have been a no as of the crops being planted ATM. Pm


----------



## Squirrel Hunter (Aug 17, 2016)

Any more news on the shoot or when it will be?


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Squirrel Hunter said:


> Any more news on the shoot or when it will be?


Not really all the properties I had were a no go, feel free to help if you want


----------



## Squirrel Hunter (Aug 17, 2016)

I live in middle Tennessee and have access to land. How big of a place was you thinking about? What kind of a course was you thinking about? Just 10m?


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Squirrel Hunter said:


> I live in middle Tennessee and have access to land. How big of a place was you thinking about? What kind of a course was you thinking about? Just 10m?


10m and maybe a 20m. But like a 15-20 target course


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Just leaving a note here to keep track of this event. It is not easy hosting an event. Good luck. As for the 3/8" only thing, that might be a problem. Best to just make an ammo sorter instead.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

bigdh2000 said:


> Just leaving a note here to keep track of this event. It is not easy hosting an event. Good luck. As for the 3/8" only thing, that might be a problem. Best to just make an ammo sorter instead.


If land is gained for the shoot I will post a new thread with all the details


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I am in if we find a place. I am an apartment dweller or I would host in Cookeville, TN. #1 doughnuts in the state. Eh?


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Looks like fun guys.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I hope you folks can arrange something for next fall ... perhaps September. I am tentatively planning a trip to east Tennessee for September of 2019.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Not sure if this is still going to happen. The original post was January of 2017.

However, just give me a shout out when you are heading down here, Charles. Several of us live near enough to gather up.


----------

